# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  آموزش C++‎Builder

## Delphi Skyline

درس 1 :

  برنامه نویسی  با C++‎Builder
 با سلام 
 برنامه نویسی سی پلاس پلاس یکی از قویترین کامپایلر ها و نزدیک ترین برنامه نویسی به اسمبلی 
است .
 از این رو اکثر کامپایلر ها را با این زبان می نویسند .
 سی پلاس پلاس تنها زبان سطح بالایی است که امکان نوشتن درایور ها و برنامه نویسی های 
سیستمی را دارد .
با C++‎Builder می توانید به راحتی بازی و برنامه های کاربردی بسازید .
اما به علت سختی و نزدیکی این زبان به زبان های سطح بالا توصیه می شود که برای نوشتن برنامه 
های کاربردی که نیاز به نوشتن کد های سیستمی ندارد از برنامه نویسی هایی مانند دلفی و سی 
شارپ و ... استفاده کنید (به علت آسانی) .


C++‎BuilderX چیست و چه تفاوتی با C++‎Builder دارد ؟

  سی پلاس پلاس بیلدر اکس همان سی پلاس پلاس بیلدر است با امکان تولید برنامه برای چند 
platform . که اصطلاحا به آن Cross MultiPlatForm می گویند .


شکل کد ها در سی بیلدر :
شکل و قواعد دستوری C++‎ کمی سخت است .
C++‎ به کوچکی و بزرگی کلمات حساس است یعنی کلمه void به VOID فرق دارد .

متغیر ها :
متغیر ها مقادیری از حافظه هستند که در آن ها اعداد , رشته , کاراکتر ها و ... جای میگیرد .
هر متغیر بسته به نوع آن مقداری معین را در خود جای می دهد .
مثلا امکان دارد نوعی از متغیر ها فقط اعداد 1 تا 10 رقمی را در خود جای دهند .
پس در این نوع متغیر ها نمی توان اعداد 11 رقمی قرار داد .

تعریف متغیر ها :

هر متغیر نامی دارد که به کمک آن می توان از آن استفاده کرد .
برای تعریف متغیر ها :
اول اسم متغیر را نوشته سپس نوع آن را انتخاب می کنیم .
شکل دستوری :

نام متغیر    نوع متغیر;

•	توجه : آخر هر دستور سی بیلدر یک ; (سمی کالون) قرار می دهیم به جز بلاک ها .
مثالی برای تعریف متغیر :

string test;

در این مثال ما متغیر test را از نوع رشته تعریف کردیم .


مهرداد فرخ منش .

----------


## vcldeveloper

> اصطلاحا به آن Cross MultiPlatForm


Cross-Platform



> اما به علت سختی و نزدیکی این زبان به زبان های سطح بالا توصیه می شود که


سختی و نزدیکی به زبانهای سطح بالا، دو مفهوم متضاد هستند!

در ضمن، لطفا در نگارش مطالب هم دقت کنید.

----------


## محمد میرمصطفی

همانطور که گفتید در bcb حروف کوچک و بزرگ با هم فرق دارند. و ما در bcb متقیر نوع string داریم ولی با S بزرگ: &#91;b&#93;S&#91;/b&#93;tring test;

----------


## mostafa_C

من هنوز هم نمی تونم با این ide برنامه ام رو کمپایل کنم.
کسی می تونه توضیح بده که چجوری میشه یه برنامه hello world ساده رو کمپایل و اجرا کرد؟

----------


## mostafa_C

یعنی اینقدر کار با این نرم افزار سخته که حتی کسی یاد نداره بوسیله اش کمپایل بکنه برنامه رو؟

----------


## Nima_NF

> یعنی اینقدر کار با این نرم افزار سخته که حتی کسی یاد نداره بوسیله اش کمپایل بکنه برنامه رو؟


خوب سوال شما کمی عجیب است ! IDE آن فرق چندانی با سایر کامپایلر ها ندارد.

برای برنامه کنسول ، از منوی file -> new -> other را انتخاب کنید و سپس console application را انتخاب کنید و سپس پروژه را بسازید ، و main را به شکل زیر تغییر دهید و run کنید:

#include<iostream>
using namespace std;

int main(int argc, char* argv[])
{
    cout << "hello world";
    getchar();
    return 0;
}
 
برای پروژه GUI هم از همان منو VCL form application را انتخاب کنید تا فرم ظاهر شود و سپس run کنید.

----------

